# recall update on my van



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

Just got a recall on my van o/s/f window cracks there are giving me 40 p a mile for diesel no bad going do you think when it in there for the recall check that there you do the rest of my jobs ie soft floor near cooker decal o/s rear and a catch on o/s/r garage door

can any tell me if there have a camper shop on site at auto-trail factory :?: 

thanks tank :roll:


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm well impressed with that kind of service, they sound like really good and fair dealers. Who are they?

If your MH is under warranty they should fix all faults covered by the warranty. If not then they will carry out those jobs but at the standard rate of labour/parts which is understandable.

Shane.....


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi my dealer is discover. but there are not very good at all if things don't' change soon i will not be getting another van of them and will not be recommending them to any one. any way not a the moment.

it auto-trail that is doing the recall


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i still never got a ancer about if there is a shop on site. please help


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Just got a recall on my van*



ytank said:


> Just got a recall on my van o/s/f window cracks there are giving me 40 p a mile for diesel no bad going do you think when it in there for the recall check that there you do the rest of my jobs ie soft floor near cooker decal o/s rear and a catch on o/s/r garage door
> 
> can any tell me if there have a camper shop on site at auto-trail factory :?:
> 
> thanks tank :roll:


Apolpgies if this is me, but I don't understand yuur message.

Do you have more information about this recall?


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

i think its the same thing that happened to your van but the letter i got just says o/s/f window i phoned them on saturday but i need to ring them back monday to book it in for it to be checked out i hope i don't get the crack in the side of the van like you did i hope this help you but also my floor has gone soft i hope there repair it when i am there


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Autotrail did a great job on my van. I can't fault them.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ytank said:


> i still never got a ancer about if there is a shop on site. please help


No, ytank, there is no shop on site - it's just a factory with no dealer facilities. Nice place though - on an industrial estate. They have a spare parts department - but not one with a shop counter - if you want anything in that line you'll have to ask and they may accommodate you, although they *may* need an order from your dealer


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ok time-traveller for that about the shop i still hope there will do the rest of my jobs

just to add that i phoned them today but the man i needed to speak to was off today ill let you no tomorrow what was said


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

phoned them today there have agreed to do all my other job as well but the thing is that i have to leave it there for a week. the other bad thing its a 270 miles round trip both times and 5 hours drive time each time

so in total 540 miles and 10 hours drive not to happy but it will be right i hope :roll:


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

up date. got my recall done there have fitted 1 full window and frame in the o/s/f i think its a bit smaller and there have done the rest of my jobs to the van / floor / rear garage lights / garage door catch / a new sticker /

and to top it off i got a recall of fiat for the engine mountings 3 in total but i still need to test it out feels good but need a good hill for the test.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ytank said:


> Just got a recall on my van o/s/f window cracks there are giving me 40 p a mile for diesel no bad going do you think when it in there for the recall check that there you do the rest of my jobs ie soft floor near cooker decal o/s rear and a catch on o/s/r garage door
> 
> can any tell me if there have a camper shop on site at auto-trail factory :?:
> 
> thanks tank :roll:


update now got the work done last year but panel has just cracked this weekend so need to phone them now it looks bad hope there get it sorted out this time any 1 had the repair done ? and happy with it


----------

